# Cantaloupe



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought a cantaloupe. I guess I had a mad taste for cantaloupe for breakfast tomorrow. So how do I keep it once it's cut into? 
Can I just cut a wedge off as I feel like it? Do I need to separate it from the rind to make it last longer? Ziploc bag OK? What kind of shelf life do these things have once I start eating on it.
I can count the times I've boughten cantaloupe on one finger. And the times I've eaten it using both hands and one foot. I'm just not a big fruit eater. Being an impulse buyer though... I've got one in my refrigerator with my name on it


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2011)

You will get about a week out of it, but I never have it around that long. My favorite way to do it is just slice it all up into bite sized pieces and store in a Tupperware in the fridge. If you want it by the slice then you can just slice as you go and store the unused portion in the fridge covered with plastic wrap.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool. Thanks, GB.
I remember liking to spoon it off the wedge. I'll eat what I can in a week's time, figuring I might not eat some everyday, and after seven days give the leftover (if there is any) to my chickens.
Just the info I was looking for.


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

I do mine the same way as GB in the bite size pieces and then just grab a bowl and munch on it while watching tv.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

I've eaten it cut up before, but not often and would often pass it by if it was offered. I don't like cut up fruit for some reason. And loathe fruit cups, even though I like everything in them. Quirk, idiosyncrasy or something I guess.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 18, 2011)

Mom always just cut out a slice or two, removed all the seeds, and draped some plastic wrap over the cut edges and kept it in the fridge.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

There's seeds in it? lol
Shows you what I know.

Thanks, Z.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2011)

Lots and lots of seeds. Cut it melon in half. Take a big spoon and scoop out the seeds and goop. Use what you want then put the rest on the fridge covered in plastic.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh man... there's _goop_, too? 



Thanks. I was just going to cut a wedge out, but I'll whack it in half and clean it all out now. I'm sure the hens will like the goop


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2011)

It will be obvious once you slice it open what you will need to do to process it.


----------



## spork (Jun 18, 2011)

pac, cut yourself a wedge, put away the spoon, slip on a bib, and gnaw away at the flesh.  When the wedge rind remains, trim with knife into a smilie, grip with teeth in front of a mirror and take a pic.

I'd like to see some cantaloupe dessert recipes.  I like it wrapped in prosciutto.  I've always thought that cantaloupe might make for a good frozen treat of some kind...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I'm already wondering how it is grilled, spork.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2011)

I have tried grilling it and it is not worth it. There is way too much juice in it for the grill to really be able to work its magic.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks. I can't imagine it being juicier than pineapple, but it _is_ a mellon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I can't imagine it being juicier than pineapple, but it _is_ a mellon.




You could try smoking it...


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2011)

It would soak through the papers Andy.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

All I can say, is my life is pretty strange...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> All I can say, is my life is pretty strange...



Why, because you were considering it??


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe I've already tried it.

If you smoke melon in an apple do they cancel each other out?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2011)

spork said:


> pac, cut yourself a wedge, put away the spoon, slip on a bib, and gnaw away at the flesh.  When the wedge rind remains, trim with knife into a smilie, grip with teeth in front of a mirror and take a pic.
> 
> I'd like to see some cantaloupe dessert recipes.  I like it wrapped in prosciutto.  I've always thought that cantaloupe might make for a good frozen treat of some kind...



Cantaloupe sorbet is fantastic!


----------



## spork (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> All I can say, is my life is pretty strange...


That is genius, pacan!

lyrics by Blind Melon, "and, All I can do, is just pour some tea for two..."

"it's not sa~ a~ a~ ne."


----------



## buckytom (Jun 19, 2011)

it's not the amount of water in it that limits it's ability to be a good grilled food, but the amount of sugar vs. something like pineapple or peaches.

still, it can be done, if you like warmed canteloupe, lol.

however, smoked and/or dehydrated canteloupe is delicious.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I keep mine in a Ziplock bag in the fridge. Try making a salad with some Parma ham and crisp greens or eating it with granola and greek yoghurt.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 19, 2011)

Just pass the salt and pepper, please.  We love cantaloupes 'round here. Be aware though, the very large ones you see at the produce counter are the hybrids and while they are good, they ain't as good nor as sweet as the smaller variety.   At least, in our neck of the woods.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 19, 2011)

I am definitely NOT from the food police, but you should wash the outside of the melon before you slice it. Some folks have gotten e. coli from the dirty rinds. Same goes for watermelon.

Also, for the best tasting cantaloupe, make sure there is no stem attached.  If they had to break the stem, the melon was not ready to pick. It should have an inny where the stem came off.  If you are lucky, you can find a ripe melon--it will smell good and might be just slightly soft.  Don't give up hope if you can't find one that is ready--purchase your melon, and leave it on the counter at home for a couple of days, until it is fragrant (in a good way!) and very slightly soft.  Melon should not be crunchy!!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Ackkk! Now you tell me, Sparrowgrass.
I will wash the rind my next mellon, as this one has already been cut and some of it eaten. It *looked* clean, lol.
Actually, I won't actually wash it, I'll rinse it with water, like I do a lot of my veggies, fruits and herbs. I've never been sure if that is really doing anything or not though. Can a spray of water actually rinse off the nasties?

Yesterday I had to rummage all through the bin before I found a good bunch of cilantro. Who knows how many other people did the same before me? And then the cashier fumbled with it trying to find the code. Does a spray of water and a good shaking really do anything?
I should go look that up. I'm sure it's been talked about here.

And it was pretty good. I felt the dimple and picked one that wasn't too soft and not too hard either, because I couldn't remember what I was looking for  I picked a tweener.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2011)

In earlier discussions it has been suggested a dip in water with a small amount of bleach will sanitize greens and the exteriors of foods such as melons.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2011)

If you enjoy the taste of the melon, wait until later in the year to find a very ripe locally grown one and make a batch of ice cream.  It is fantastic!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 19, 2011)

You can buy frozen cantaloupe balls. I have frozen some and used them for smoothies.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pecanis,
  I know you have a Ninja. I clean my cantaloupe and cut it in long wedges, I freeze part of it You can cut the cantaloupe frozen into 3/4 inch and place in the Ninja add 1 tablespoon sugar or Splenda and about 1 inch milk or cream .Do not fill the Ninja above the blades with cantaloupe makes about two cups and you know what is in it. and no waste when you buy a cantaloupe.

Josie


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> In earlier discussions it has been suggested a dip in water with a small amount of bleach will sanitize greens and the exteriors of foods such as melons. Sounds good to me.


 
Bleach? On food? Makes sense when I think about it. And it would rinse right off.
I wonder if dipping them in the neighbor's pool would have the same effect... 

That said, do YOU dip all your produce in chlorinated water?

Thanks for the suggestions on the ice cream and smoothies. I was thinking ice cream or sorbet when PF mentioned sorbet. I might just make up a cantaloupe smoothie for lunch.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Bleach? On food? Makes sense when I think about it. And it would rinse right off.
> I wonder if dipping them in the neighbor's pool would have the same effect...
> 
> That said, do YOU dip all your produce in chlorinated water?
> ...




Yes, dipping them in your neighbor's pool would do the trick.  Pools are chlorinated to sanitize them.

I have used bleach on occasion but not usually.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I have used bleach on occasion but not usually.


 
That was my point. 
Probably something that _should_ be done, but the majority don't. 
And then there are cities who pump chlorinated water to their customers... probably not enough to do any good against e colli on produce though.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparrowgrass has the right idea.  

For the best cantaloupe in the pile, sniff the stem end.  The best tasting will have a strong sweet smell like a melon perfume.  If it's got that perfume, it will taste great.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 19, 2011)

_'m coming in at the end here and didn't read all the posts,so here is what happens here. DH cuts the melon in half scoops ou the seeds and goop then he fills his half  with vanilla ice cream and digs in he loves it this way. He leaves me a half but it's seldom that I get it. I lvoe it in salad or cut into bite sized pieces and mixed with avocado and cucumber and  dressed with evoo and white balsamic,
kades
_


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a great idea using it as an ice cream bowl, Kades.
Thanks!
It would probably be good with that whipped cream I made last night, too.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's a great idea using it as an ice cream bowl, Kades.
> Thanks!
> It would probably be good with that whipped cream I made last night, too.


I'd love it with real whipped cream YUM
ksdes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

For disinfecting purposes...one capful of bleach to a gallon of water is the appropriate mixture.  Dunk rinse and be happy!

As for buying cantaloupe and strawberries...If I walk by and can't smell them from three feet away, I don't even stop.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2011)

I love cantaloupe.  My wife likes it sliced and cubed, and stored in bite-sized chunks, in tupperware bowls.  I like to slice a single wedge from the melon, and simply scrape the seeds into the compost pile, along with the goop.  I then eat it like I would a slice of watermelon, ice cold and yummy.  To store the remaining melon, I simply place in a large ziplock bag, remove as much air as I can, and place in the fridge.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 19, 2011)

I enjoy cantaloupe in all the ways perviously mentioned.  I also like it with a scoop of cottage cheese and salt and pepper


----------



## buckytom (Jun 20, 2011)

i bought some prosciutto to have with canteloupe this week, but i forgot to get the canteloupe. 

oh, btw, most diners around me halve the melon, scoop out the seeds, then wrap each half very tightly in plastic wrap, twisting it into a knot of sorts on the rounded ends, sealing them very well. 

i do this at home and it keeps the uneaten halfs pretty fresh in the fridge.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Cool.I remember liking to spoon it off the wedge.



Me too! And I LOVE a scoop of vanilla ice cream on a wedge of juicy, soft and sweet  cantaloupe. I might even go so far to say that it is my absolute favorite summertime treat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Yes, dipping them in your neighbor's pool would do the trick.  Pools are chlorinated to sanitize them.
> 
> I have used bleach on occasion but not usually.



Hope nobody's done anything they shouldn't have in that pool..  And remember, though they are sanitized, sweat, salts, hair, toe-jam, etc. all live in those pools.

Me, I'll just eat my fruit fresh, and rinse under well water, with a bit of scrubbing with a soft bristle brush.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Hope nobody's done anything they shouldn't have in that pool.. And remember, though they are sanitized, sweat, salts, hair, toe-jam, etc. all live in those pools.
> 
> *Me, I'll just eat my fruit fresh, and rinse under well water, with a bit of scrubbing with a soft bristle brush.*
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
How do you clean a bunch of herbs, GW? Something that would not take well to brushing. Do you think rinsing really does anything?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 20, 2011)

Use a salad spinner.  Fill the bowl with water, put the herbs in the basket, and swoosh them around just like you were washing out a pair of socks.  (Don't wring them out! )

Lift the basket out of the water, dump the bowl, rinse under the tap, then spin dry.  

You don't have a salad spinner?  Run out and buy one right now.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 20, 2011)

Back when the salmonella or E.coli scare (can't remember which) with the Mexican chain restaurant broke out a few years back, one of the news stations here mentioned something about how just a simple rinse under running water of the green onions would probably have washed off most, if not all of the bacteria. 

Don't know how sound that advice was/is but there have been experiments done under controlled conditions that show there's not much difference in bacterial growth with well-rinsed versus washed hands, as well as just the opposite. So, basically, who knows.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> How do you clean a bunch of herbs, GW? Something that would not take well to brushing. Do you think rinsing really does anything?


 
I just rinse them off very well from different angles, top to bottom, bottom to top, side to side, turn them upside down over the sink and shake gently to get most of water off, then plop them in a jar of water with a paper towel underneath and then just let them air dry, placing them in water jar in the fridge after they are dry.  Too much trouble to drag out the salad spinner and clean after use.  

Course about the only fresh herb we use that we don't grow ourselves and pick for use as needed is cilantro and that's only cause it bolts so easily down here.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Well at any rate, I sliced through my cantaloupe without washing it and I'm still here Monday morning 

But then, as a kid we would eat fruit from the trees and potatoes from the ground with only a wipe on our (I'm sure) dirty pants.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Use a salad spinner. Fill the bowl with water, put the herbs in the basket, and swoosh them around just like you were washing out a pair of socks. (Don't wring them out! )
> 
> Lift the basket out of the water, dump the bowl, rinse under the tap, then spin dry.
> 
> You don't have a salad spinner? Run out and buy one right now.


 

I think that just makes the germs dizzy


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that just makes the germs dizzy


 
Maybe they get dizzy and lose their grip, fall off


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Back when the salmonella or E.coli scare (can't remember which) with the Mexican chain restaurant broke out a few years back, one of the news stations here mentioned something about how just a simple rinse under running water of the green onions would probably have washed off most, if not all of the bacteria.
> 
> Don't know how sound that advice was/is but there have been experiments done under controlled conditions that show there's not much difference in bacterial growth with well-rinsed versus washed hands, as well as just the opposite. So, basically, who knows.



If the offending bacteria are in the soil and are drawn into the veggies through their root systems, they end up INSIDE the veggies.  No amount of rinsing will help.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> How do you clean a bunch of herbs, GW? Something that would not take well to brushing. Do you think rinsing really does anything?




I found a good rinse helps lettuce from the garden.. gets all the gritty bits out... 

Don't like gritty bits in me lettuce.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, definitely rinse or brush off the gritty bits.
I'm not a fan of gritty bits either.
Heck, I don't even eat grits!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ...Heck, I don't even eat grits!




Yeah, once you rinse the gritty bits off of grits, they're not very filling.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If the offending bacteria are in the soil and are drawn into the veggies through their root systems, they end up INSIDE the veggies.  No amount of rinsing will help.



There was recently an outbreak of a nasty salmonella in Germany.  Spain was erroneously blamed.  Finally, the source was foudn to be bean sprouts.  It seems that the salmonella, as Andy stated, was in the soil and was then found in the beans themselves, inside.  When they were sprouted, in a moist environment of course, the salmonella had the perfect medium to reproduce in and the rest is history.  As bean sprouts are eaten raw in salads, and in sandwiches, the little nasties aren't destroyed as they would be if the beans were just cooked.

It has been stated by many a virologist that if we knew of all the many microscopic things there are that are trying to kill us, each and every moment of our lives, we would live in terror continuously.  All I can say is that I am thankful that I have a fairly robust immune system.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I am definitely NOT from the food police, but you should wash the outside of the melon before you slice it. Some folks have gotten e. coli from the dirty rinds. Same goes for watermelon.


 
Does coating the watermelon in lard, dropping it in a shallow area in a lake and letting selected members from two troops of boyscouts at it, count as washing? BTW, first troop to have someone carry it on shore wins! Keep in mind that they have been camping for 5 days already with showers being at a minimum.

We like to make a three mustard, grilled chicken that gets served with melons (cantaloupe and honeydew) and kiwis as sides.

Craig


----------

